# SQLite



## Kaladial (10. Sep 2007)

hi

ich versuche grad unter windows und java die verbindung mit dem sqlite herzustellen ... 

also ich benutz eclipse und dort hab ich auch schon in mein projekt die sqlite.jar eingebunden... 
nu wollt ich auf die db zugreifen nur leider meckert er mir die dll an... 

also zu dem treiber war zum einen ne .jar und ne .dll die jar konnt ich dem eclipse begreiflich machen... die dll leider net... 

also hier erstmal der code und die fehlermeldung:


```
package TSQLite;

//import java.lang.Object;
import SQLite.*;
import java.sql.*;
public class DBtest {
	public DBtest() {
		// TODO Auto-generated constructor stub
	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {    
			try {      
				Class.forName("SQLite.JDBCDriver");    
			} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {      
				e.printStackTrace();    
			}    
			
			Connection conn;    
			Statement  st = null;
			ResultSet  rs = null;
			conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:sqlite:/test.DB");    
			    
			for (int i=1; i<=10; i++) { 
				st = conn.createStatement();
				rs = st.executeQuery("select * from user");    
			}    
			conn.close(); 
		} catch (SQLException e) {   e.printStackTrace(); } 	

	}

}
```


```
Unable to load sqlite: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no sqlite_jni in java.library.path
java.sql.SQLException: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: SQLite.Database._open(Ljava/lang/String;I)V
	at SQLite.JDBCDriver.connect(JDBCDriver.java:82)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at TSQLite.DBtest.main(DBtest.java:25)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.ve.internal.java.vce.launcher.remotevm.JavaBeansLauncher.main(JavaBeansLauncher.java:79)
```

sqlite_jni.dll hätt ich wie gesagt noch aber kein plan wie ich die einbinden soll

thx für hilfe
Kaladial


----------



## tuxedo (10. Sep 2007)

java -Djava.library.path=./meinDllVerzeichnisImProjekt/sqlize_jni.dll  ...blabla Restlicheer aufruf blabla...

oder hier im Board mal nach "unsatisfiedlinkerror" suchen

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (10. Sep 2007)

jo hatte es auch grad gefunden thx  muss man eigentlich den richtigen pfad angeben ? also c:\...\blah 

oder kann man auch irgendwie nur so aktuelle_pfad\datei.dll angeben?


----------



## tuxedo (10. Sep 2007)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Schau dir meinen Post nochmal genau an...

- Alex


----------



## Murray (10. Sep 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java -Djava.library.path=./meinDllVerzeichnisImProjekt/sqlize_jni.dll  ...blabla Restlicheer aufruf



M.E. muss es 
java -Djava.library.path=./meinDllVerzeichnisImProjekt  ...blabla Restlicheer aufruf 
heissen, also nur das Verzeichnis (entweder relativ oder absolut), nicht aber der Name der DLL.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Stimmt.. Hab ich doch glatt verwechselt mit dem Java 5er Classpath wo man die JARs einzeln nennen muss.

- Alex


----------

